# Sargent Cherry - Sources?



## John Medamana (May 20, 2001)

I am looking to purchase a Sargent Cherry tree. I live in NJ. Does anyone know sources for this tree in NJ, Eastern PA, or NYC area. Mail-order sources in other locations would be fine as well. Thanks. John


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 20, 2001)

Always go with stock from areas that are in the same hardiness zone as you are. This will increase the chance of survival. In my area, most prunus are marginaly hardy and get canker and borer in aroun 6 years. I've had good luck with stock from bailiey in Minn. and local nurseries.


----------

